# اريد برنامج خفيف لعمل رسم كروكي للمنازل



## mhdmoto (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

انا عضو جديد واريد برنامج خفيف استطيع ارسم فية مخطط وكروكي للمنازل

وشكرا لكم


----------



## saad saad (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2009)

حاول مع برنامج archicad أو chiefarchitect 
http://www.chiefarchitect.com/scripts/flash/animatedtour.html
http://www.graphisoft.com/products/archicad/


----------



## rabia79s79 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ريد تصمميم لشقه دور ارضي 3 غرف نوم ومجلس وصالة نساء ومطبخ ومخزن


----------



## msmelgendy (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## فلافيو74 (9 فبراير 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ziadzakeer (11 فبراير 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## ايمنكو1 (28 أغسطس 2010)

اريد تصميم منذل مساحته الطول 12 والعرض 13 واميلى هو [email protected]


----------



## ايمنكو1 (28 أغسطس 2010)

اريد تصميم منذل مساحته الطول 12 والعرض 13 واميلى هو [email protected]


----------



## zitnms (11 نوفمبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## topdesigner722 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج سكيتش اب ممكن يفيدك لو هتشتغل ثرى دى اما لو تو دى اسهل شئ الاوتوكاد


----------



## mylive555 (27 فبراير 2013)

*مقاولات الريم 0554174634*

* مؤسسة الريم للتجارة والمقاولات **
* بناء عظم وتشطيب كامل
* الجبس وجميع الديكورات
* حجر الطبيعي والصناعي
* الدهانات الداخلية والخارجية
* المشغولات الأسمنتية والديكور
*_عن استعدادها التام للبناء والتشطيب كاملا بأشراف هندسي
حسب المخطط والتصميم والديكور وجودة المواد
_
 *
*​


----------



## mohazik (27 مارس 2013)

يا اخوان ممكن مساعدة في مخطط منزل مساحة 100 متر مربع بواجهة اماميو واخرى جانبية مربع الشكل 10*10 ويحتوي على مراب للسيارة .


----------

